# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  ADF source of Salmonella outbreak in US CDC Reports

## Johnny O. Farnen

From Medpagetoday.com

Water frogs appear to be responsible for yet another Salmonella outbreak in the U.S., CDC researchers sayA total of 85 patients in 31 states have been sickened with Salmonella typhimurium, and African dwarf frogs are the culprits...


Continue reading full article

In short I hope all of you are practicing good husbandry techniques and washing your hands properly before AND after maintaining your pets.

----------


## Terry

Thanks, Johnny for the interesting article. You would think, from reading the article, that ADFs are responsible for the next Salmonella pandemic. Of course, this disease is serious, but it is easily prevented by thoroughly washing your hands after handling any reptile or amphibian. Let's not give the U.S. Congress a reason to ban frog keeping!

----------


## John Clare

Sounds like the distributor was keeping the frogs in horrible conditions - so not really the frogs' fault.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I agree with both of you. I also feel that this was a direct result of people buying pets they shouldn't. Heck, I do not even let my kids in the critter room unless they wash/sanitize on the way in and on the way out.

What I found interesting is this has happened before and people still do not learn.

----------

